# T-Mac Unhappy?



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

Link




> Houston, with Luis Scola coming on, won its first back-to-back set and had at least five players in double figures for the second straight game, both without Tracy McGrady.* It's giving the team more reason to move McGrady, who is said to have quietly let it be known he's no longer happy in Houston.* With the Rockets still in need of a point guard, you could see them working out a package that includes Hinrich and Andres Nocioni.



I am curious to hear what you Rocket fans think if this is true


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I just read this. I wouldn't shock me if this were true. The article says it all. The teams seems to be functioning a bit better without him.

Sounds like Mac might have a bruised ego. As I have said before, nobody questions TMac's talent but, it is time for him to go.

I do not however like the trade with Chicago because Hinrich really isn't an upgrade over Rafer and we alread have our own Nocioni in Battier. I might start listening if this was the trade?

Houston Trades:
TMac/MJames

Chicago Trades:
Gordon/Nocioni/Hinrich/JSmith/1st rd pick

Houston could then waive two of these three player to make room on the roster. Landry/Francis/Novak


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

It's a Chicago article about the Rockets. The guys on the Chronicle already said this isn't true.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Link



> Again, this is Sam's Monday morning routine and has done this for many years. He does not know why people don't understand that he is not suggesting that these trades are being discussed, only that they are trades that he would favor. I know many in the NBA don't like it. He and Cuban have gone around and around on it. I agree with Sam, though. It's not my style, but he makes it very clear that he is only tossing out ideas. *As far as the suggestion that McGrady is unhappy, I have spoken to people this morning that said he is frustrated that the knee has been so slow to improve.* -- Jonathan


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

If we trade with Chicago I absolutely Want Luol Deng back in return.

*Trade:* T-mac/Mike James
*
Get:* Andres Nocioni/ Luol Deng/ 2nd draft pick? (or somebody else if we have the room)


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

they wouldnt give luol for kobe, they're not giving him for tmac


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

T-Mac is just a sore loser, let him go if he wants to. The boy has no heart. At this point he has neither the heart nor a physique cabable of competing. Nowadays, he's so injury prone and his career is on a sharp decline. In 2 years he'll most likely retire, or coming off the bench for the Spurs trying to win a ring. The window for Yao and McGrady to win a championship has practically closed, and Yao is in need of a new wingman. Bottom line, T-Mac has gotta go.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Come on, stop dissing Tracy. I think he is still better than any other players in terms of scoring and distributing the balls on the team. I know he can adjust to the new system that we have been playing without him.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

If HOU does a trade with CHI, you'll get nothing but shooters in return.....

How does that old cliche go about jumpshots?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> If HOU does a trade with CHI, you'll get nothing but shooters in return.....


as long as the shooters know how to feed yao in the post, that's a good thing.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

> "The topic of Tracy McGrady came up in the Pistons' locker room before a game last week. McGrady is now injured and unhappy in Houston. Reports there say he has told friends he wants to be traded -- again. One player, who shall remain nameless, joked that McGrady was becoming more and more like his cousin, Vince Carter. "They should call Tracy, '*half-man, half a season*,'" the player cracked.


http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-29-14/First-Cup-of-Coffee.html


do you guys think that this is true?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

What? TMac unhappy here or the Detroit player making fun of him?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If TMAC wants a trade I will be happy to looks at the PGs on offer Baron Davis? Jason Kidd? If a trade can be made involving one of them coming to Houston then awesome. 

NOTE: Dont think Nash Paul D.Williams will be parted with.

But I have not given up hope on the Yao McGrady tandem just as yet.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> What? TMac unhappy here or the Detroit player making fun of him?


both...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

The guys on the Chronicle have already said that this rumor about TMac is not true (at least McGrady hasn't said anything about being unhappy here). I don't know about you guys, but I'll believe what the guys that cover the team say over what some random guy in Chicago or Detroit says.


----------



## shakesbeer00 (Dec 22, 2006)

I hope YAO and other players can do something to save TMAC. Although he has been disappointing lately, Rockets would become far from a NBA title contender without TMAC.


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

its really disappointing me to see how TMac's career is ending up. He wants to be 'the man' on the team and he certainly is not living up to the expectations he proclaimed at his arrival press conference back in 2004.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I gotta keep my trade TMac campaign up. Iguodala is unhappy in Phili now. What about:

TMac/James/Francis for Iguodala/Miller/Dalambert/1st and 2nd round pick 2008.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> I gotta keep my trade TMac campaign up. Iguodala is unhappy in Phili now. What about:
> 
> TMac/James/Francis for Iguodala/Miller/Dalambert/1st and 2nd round pick 2008.


I like the trade somewhat, but I would like to pull a deal with the Heat and trade Miller for Williams just for that expiring contract. 

I doubt the Sixers would do it though. Giving up a potential superstar in Iguodala and a shot blocker in Dalembert.


YEAH! It works! 

I think we are the one who are going to give away the draft picks not the Sixers to be honest.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I think we are the one who are going to give away the draft picks not the Sixers to be honest.


I would be comfortable with giving up our first round pick in this deal if that were the deal breaker. I also like where your heads at as far as getting Miami involved AMiller for JWil.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

T-Mac Interview


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> T-Mac Interview


Man I was really worried TMAC didnt want to be here but this interview made me feel pretty good. That he is committed to this team.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah I guess T-mac is really committed to the the team. I found some info that helped ease the pain.



> "I sit back, and I laugh because it's real funny to me," McGrady said.
> 
> General Manager Daryl Morey hasn't fielded any phone calls about McGrady and certainly hasn't made any.
> 
> ...


----------

